# My Norinco NZ-85B Pistol



## balazona

Hi guys,
here is my Norinco NZ-85B pistol.it is all forged steel constructed with chrome lined barrel.very very accurate and robustly made pistol.i have fired 200 rounds of FMJ through it so far but no FTF,FTE or missfires.i hope u will like it.


----------



## Buffal0

Pretty nifty! :smt023


----------



## balazona

Here is the Target pic,20 rounds fired from 15M.







[/


----------



## dave33

That looks just like a CZ75, are they related? Fine looking weapon.:smt023:smt023:smt023


----------



## jimmy

dave33 said:


> That looks just like a CZ75, are they related? Fine looking weapon.:smt023:smt023:smt023


You are absolutely right Dave..Norinco is a chinese based company that makes clone copies of guns..The Norinco NZ85 seems to be the clone of the CZ 75 or 85 for that matter..2 days ago I came across a thread with a posted Norinco clone of a SIG 228 or 229 (I forgot). it looked just like the SIG..i will try to locate that thread and send you the link.


----------



## jimmy

Here is the link for the SIG clone by Norinco..It happened to belong to Balazona too.

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=19209

Balazona: hi, nice guns you have here..Are these recent purchases and where did you buy them? are they sold in stores or on line only. An Answer will be appreciated.


----------



## dave33

Balazona

Do you live in Canada? According to Marstar's website chinese clone Norinco guns are not for sale in the US.

http://www.marstar.ca/gf-norinco/index-hg.shtm

However it says on another page shipping to the US has to be by air cargo and the fee is $300 which would make the purchase of the clone guns more than the cost of the original guns they are copying. Just curious.


----------



## balazona

Hi Guys,
That Sig P228 clone is mine too.i am from Pakistan.


----------



## Peacemaker

Very interesting looking pistol. Thanks for posting the pics. Pakistan, interesting that you are from there. How is it over there as far as citizens owning firearms? What do you think about the taliban and the SWAT valley deal? if this is not the place for that type of discussion then I aplologize in advance.


----------



## benwhita33

Norinco NP-34 (Sig-228 Clone) 9x19mm: Norinco NP-34 (Sig-228 Clone) 9x19mm - KendinCos


----------

